# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  My frog's leg appears broken

## babaleuska

One of my frogs appears to have a broken leg. I don't know how it happened, one morning she wasn't swimming properly. A lot of the time she is upside down, but appears to be eating as usual and moves around. Is there anything I can or should do? She has been this way for about 1 1/2 weeks.

----------


## Michael

What kind of frog?

----------


## babaleuska

ACF, just exactly like your picture.

----------


## Michael

You'll want to lower the water so that he can surface for air and you'll need to find out what caused the leg to break and remove it. Any ideas?

----------


## babaleuska

No idea at all. She has been in the same tank for 5 or 6 years alone and there really is nothing in there that would break/dislocate her leg. She seems able to surface, but the leg looks awful! there's no break in the skin. It appears that the joint closest to her body (hip) is the (for lack of a better word) malfunctioning one. The leg appears limp when she is not moving, but she is able to move the "knee" and "foot".

----------


## Michael

I'd lower the water so the frog doesn't have to put much effort into getting air. I'd remove decorations that may have caused this and keep the frog as stress free as possible. I'd also keep the water as clean as you can and perhaps lower the lighting down too so the frog can recover (do you have live plants?). These frogs can/will heal fairly quickly so this should not be fatal.

If you have a small hospital tank, that may be ideal.

----------


## babaleuska

So this will heal by itself? She just looks so unnatural the way she is. I will the remove everything from her tank and hope she heals soon. Thank you. I wonder if this has any bearing. a while ago this frog ate a rock. Before I had a chance to do anything about it, the rock was out. (I didn't see how the rock came out) while the rock was in the frog, it was swimming crooked, as if it had to compensate for the weight of the rock. She did swim normally after the rock came out and I of course removed it from her tank. The rock had been on a decoration in the tank and came loose. The entire decoration was removed as well.

----------


## Michael

A picture may help. If it's a really bad break may require a vet?

----------


## babaleuska

I have not posted a picture before, so bear with me.

----------


## babaleuska



----------


## SwimminSteve

This frog look severely underweight to me! What are you feeding her and how often? The injury to the leg is probably the result of malnutrition or disease. Has your frog always been so emaciated?
Can you post a full body picture of the frog, please?

----------


## Tony

It looks like the leg was stuck in something and the frog spun around to get free. And I agree the frog is way thin for a 6 year old. I too would like to see a full body shot, could just he the angle?

----------


## babaleuska

I will post a picture in the morning.

----------


## babaleuska

This is the best I could do. She wouldn't stay still when I was trying to take the picture. She is much thinner than my other frogs. I feed them Aquatic Frog and Tadpole food. It is from Zoo Med Labs, Inc. I used to feed them Frog Bites, but I can't find it here anymore. I would welcome any suggestions on other foods and where I can get them. I have six frogs total. They were originally "class pets" in my classroom from Grow a Frog. I left teaching in 2004, so my youngest frog is at least 10 because we didn't have a frog my last year. I've never had a sick or injured frog before. It actually never occurred to me that they could hurt themselves in their tanks. I have only one tank with two frogs and the other four each have their own.

******Looks like I've posted the same picture. I will try again******

----------


## babaleuska

Please see previous message for text.

----------


## SwimminSteve

Wow, this frog is in really bad shape. She looks severely stunted and emaciated. It's really hard to tell from this picture, but it looks like her spine is twisted as well. How long has she been this way? Do you notice that she has difficulty feeding? I'm really concerned about her quality of life at this point. She looks close to death. I don't know if she suffers from birth defects or if her condition was caused by improper care. 
Please tell us more about your frogs so that we can guide you in the right direction. 
What size tanks do they live in?
What kind of filtration and how often do you change the water?
How often and how much do you feed? I don't see a problem with the type of food you use, but clearly something is off judging by the condition of this frog. 

As Michael said above, keep the water level low from her. Offer some kind of leafy plant (artificial is fine) that she can rest on up near the surface. Try handfeeding her. If she doesn't gain some weight soon she isn't going to make it. I recommend reptomin sticks for handfeeding, let them soak for a bit before you offer it so that it isn't rock hard. Bloodworms might also be a good idea. Try the frozen ones (hikari) and don't offer too much. Giving her too much food too quickly could kill her.

----------


## Tony

I am sure that the food you mentioned is nutritionally sound, but it is way too small. It would be like a human living off of supplements only. Your frogs need substance. You can pretty much use any aquatic turtle as a staple diet. Most people use Reptomin. You can find it at Petsmart and Walmart as well as just about any pet store in North America.
Tetra ReptoMin Floating Food Sticks - Sale - Fish - PetSmart You can also add yummy little things into your rotation as treats or occasional foods like store bought earthworms, frozen-thawed raw shrimp, scallops, talipia, salmon, and krill.
Is there any reason why you don't have all of the frogs in the same tank? They interact well with each other and would probably prefer the company. I am sure some may disagree, but that animal is suffering badly.
The frog in question, in my opinion is too far gone. I would put it out of it's misery and concentrate my efforts on fattening up the rest of your group.

----------


## SwimminSteve

> I am sure that the food you mentioned is nutritionally sound, but it is way too small. It would be like a human living off of supplements only. Your frogs need substance. You can pretty much use any aquatic turtle as a staple diet. Most people use Reptomin. You can find it at Petsmart and Walmart as well as just about any pet store in North America.
> Tetra ReptoMin Floating Food Sticks - Sale - Fish - PetSmart You can also add yummy little things into your rotation as treats or occasional foods like store bought earthworms, frozen-thawed raw shrimp, scallops, talipia, salmon, and krill.
> Is there any reason why you don't have all of the frogs in the same tank? They interact well with each other and would probably prefer the company. I am sure some may disagree, but that animal is suffering badly.
> The frog in question, in my opinion is too far gone. I would put it out of it's misery and concentrate my efforts on fattening up the rest of your group.


I would have to agree with you, Tony. The chances of this frog recovering are very slim. If the owner has access to a veterinarian I would also recommend euthanasia. I'm curious to see if the other frogs are healthy. I use HBH frog bites as a staple for my frogs and they are all robust and healthy. Only one of them is figured out coming to the surface for reptomin. 
I imagine that Babaleuska was just not offering enough food.

----------


## Necromencer

> I am sure that the food you mentioned is nutritionally sound, but it is way too small. It would be like a human living off of supplements only. Your frogs need substance. You can pretty much use any aquatic turtle as a staple diet. Most people use Reptomin. You can find it at Petsmart and Walmart as well as just about any pet store in North America.
> Tetra ReptoMin Floating Food Sticks - Sale - Fish - PetSmart You can also add yummy little things into your rotation as treats or occasional foods like store bought earthworms, frozen-thawed raw shrimp, scallops, talipia, salmon, and krill.
> Is there any reason why you don't have all of the frogs in the same tank? They interact well with each other and would probably prefer the company. I am sure some may disagree, but that animal is suffering badly.
> The frog in question, in my opinion is too far gone. I would put it out of it's misery and concentrate my efforts on fattening up the rest of your group.


I'm no expert (yet), but I agree entirely with this post. This frog looks severely malnourished, but as Tony said, not because you were not feeding or neglecting it, but rather because of the diet. In terms of healing and general anatomy, I can't say much but the obvious, and it is clear that this frog is in a bad, if not very bad, state. 

You have a few options: 

A) Go to a vet
B) Put it in a hospital bed with the procedures that others have already mentioned, and see if it cures naturally
C) Put it to sleep. You can do this gently by adding clover oil into a small tank and wait for it to fall into a deep sleep. Then it's best to finish him/her off with vodka while it is still sleeping. It won't feel a thing and it is the most dignifying way to put an aquatic animal to death.

----------


## babaleuska

The frogs are not together because I don't have a tank big enough to keep them all in. The two frogs are in a fifteen gallon tank, three of the others are in ten gallon tanks and the last is in an eight gallon tank. I can't afford to get a tank big enough for all of them. I clean the tanks usually about every ten days or so, the water is never cloudy and I do not let algae grow on the sides. The tanks all have plastic plants. I am going to move the injured one into a one gallon container and hope for the best. She is eating by herself, though probably not as much as she should. How do you hand feed a frog?  I could not put her to sleep, just couldn't.

I don't use a filter or any other mechanicals. As with the larger tank, I just can't afford to buy that kind of set up.

----------


## Carlos

> The frogs are not together because I don't have a tank big enough to keep them all in. The two frogs are in a fifteen gallon tank, three of the others are in ten gallon tanks and the last is in an eight gallon tank. I can't afford to get a tank big enough for all of them. I clean the tanks usually about every ten days or so, the water is never cloudy and I do not let algae grow on the sides. The tanks all have plastic plants. I am going to move the injured one into a one gallon container and hope for the best. She is eating by herself, though probably not as much as she should. How do you hand feed a frog?  I could not put her to sleep, just couldn't.
> 
> I don't use a filter or any other mechanicals. As with the larger tank, I just can't afford to buy that kind of set up.


Sorry for your sick frog.  Only thing can think of now is to try and ensure others are OK.  Understand you have 3 tanks, with no filtration that you clean every 10 or so days.  Can you please describe those tanks as to water temperature, dechlorinator used, presence of substrate (and what kind), decor, and tank cleaning procedure, etc.  Photo's of each tank are also helpful too.  Thank you  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## babaleuska

Sorry for delay. Did the entire reply and lost it. I have 5 tanks. They are just plain glass basic fish type tanks. I do not regulate the temperature in them. The room they are in varies year round between 65 and 72 degrees in winter and 70 and 75 degrees in summer, lower temps at night. I have glass stones on the bottoms of the tanks that range from approximately 3/4" to 1 1/2' in size. No sand.  When I clean the tanks, I empty the dirty water, rinse and clean everything inside (plastic plants and glass stones), scrub the sides and bottom with a scrubby and rinse. I use only water when I clean. Then I replace everything and refill adding Right Start to the new water.

I do have two tanks in  my basement. I don't know the gallon amounts, but one is 30"X13"X13" and the other is 36"X12 1/2"X17". If I could use either of these tanks and combine all the frogs, perhaps this would be better. I am on a fixed income. I can not afford much, but maybe if I don't need to buy a tank, I can try to create a set up that would be better. Can anyone give me an idea what would be necessary for 6 frogs?

----------


## Carlos

> ... I have glass stones on the bottoms of the tanks that range from approximately 3/4" to 1 1/2' in size. No sand.  When I clean the tanks, I empty the dirty water, rinse and clean everything inside (plastic plants and glass stones), scrub the sides and bottom with a scrubby and rinse. I use only water when I clean. Then I replace everything and refill adding Right Start to the new water....


OK, according to this, your frogs are living in an Ammonia/Nitrite bath.  Aquatic animals (fish, frogs, etc.) excrete urea.  The ammonia in it is highly toxic when contained in a tank.  There are a couple of nice bacteria that reduce the ammonia into nitrites (still bad) and then into nitrates (not bad unless concentrated).  In a well established system the bacteria in filter and to lesser extent in sand or gravel substrate will reduce those bad chemicals (ammonia and nitrites) and with weekly water changes you dilute the nitrates.  But that is not happening in your tank.

Since the bacteria does not populate the water column and you have no filter or sand substrate there is very little good bacteria in your tank.  Furthermore, taking the whole set-up down every 10 days and scrub clean it, throws the cycle back to zero again. 

If you can't afford filters now; my recommendation is to get some clean sand: Quikrete 50 lb. Play Sand-111351 at The Home Depot and place around 1 inch in each tank bottom.  From then on you use a pad to clean glass and a gravel cleaner to clean sand during water changes.  Avoid gravel cleaners with 1 inch tubes (2 in. is better), they are too narrow and will suck the sand with dirt.  Sand or filter media (when you get them) should only be rinsed in tank water, since tap will kill the good bacteria.

It will take the bacteria around 30 days to populate a sandbed or filter and cycle the aquarium.  That time can be reduced in half by adding bacteria cultures by using a product like Seachem's Stability.  Once tanks are cycled and with the constant toxic ammonia and nitrites removed think your frogs will be in a better environment to thrive.  

Although don't know the glass thickness (used 1/4 in.), can estimate the first tank to hold around 20 gal. and the second one around 30 gal.  Giving 10 gal. per frog gets us you can keep 2 in 20 and 3 in 30 gal tanks.  Not optimal but if you could afford a couple power filters (check Craiglist for used Hagen Aqua Clears and do make sure the impellers are OK and work right before buying) it would solve the filter/housing issue for 5 frogs.  I'm sorry but do not think the sick one will live for long  :Frown:  .  

Here is more housing and injury information:  Housing and African Clawed Frog Disease and Injury.  Good luck  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Tony

I would think the larger tank(33 gallon?) could hold all 5 of them just fine as long as you are able to get some filtration. Especially since your frogs are small. Completely emptying your tank and scrubbing it down causes more harm than good. Your tank can never cycle that way. Your frogs must always be exposed to ammonia without filtration and an established bacteria colony. Not to mention it must be exhausting completely cleaning several tanks every 10 days. Perhaps selling the small tanks will make some funds available to buy a filter?

----------


## Tony

The Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle

The Nitrogen Cycle

----------


## babaleuska

I have been keeping these frogs incorrectly for over ten years! Can someone give me the names of some decent filters, ones that are not complicated and easy to operate and clean, not expensive, but not "cheap" either?

----------


## Carlos

> I have been keeping these frogs incorrectly for over ten years!


They are tough little fellows; but you can certainly improve their way of life  :Frog Smile:  .

----------


## SwimminSteve

I really like the AquaClear hang-on-back filters. They are pretty affordable and do a great job. I also like the tetra whisper in-tank filters. I have one of each on my 40gal tank (an aquaclear 70 and a whisper 20 or 40, can't remember). Petmountain.com has good deals on both. Check out amazon too, I've gotten filters up to 50% on these sites.

----------


## babaleuska

I've had several of them 15 years. I want them to be happy. They seem fine, but if they can be better, I would like to try. I've seen filters on ebay made by ALEAS, Lee, Tetra, Aqueon, and Marineland. Any suggestions?

----------


## Tony

I go dirt cheap with my frog tank(s). I use air driven sponge filters. They work just fine and are cheap. I just rinse/ring them out in a bucket of tank water every couple of months.

----------


## babaleuska

I have never heard of an air driven sponge filter.

----------


## Tony

Aquarium Internal Filters: ATI Hydro-Sponge Pro Filters at Foster and Smith Aquatics

----------


## Carlos

> I've had several of them 15 years. I want them to be happy. They seem fine, but if they can be better, I would like to try. I've seen filters on ebay made by ALEAS, Lee, Tetra, Aqueon, and Marineland. Any suggestions?


The most efficient, simplest, and universal power filter bar none:  http://usa.hagen.com/AquaClear--Stil...ll-these-Years.  I use the 70s in 29 gal. and 110s in 65 gallon exclusively.  Filter does not requires brand specific cartridges which saves a lot of $$$ during filter life.  Have some that have been running close to 10 years before motor died.  Amazon and other online stores have best prices, check around   :Frog Smile: .

----------


## Carlos

> I have never heard of an air driven sponge filter.


Sponge filters work fine and are very popular in fish breeding tanks since they do not suck fries and actually provide a feeding surface.  Reccomend get a model that doubles your tank requirements (i.e. the 40 gal. filter for your 20 gal. tank).  You do have to add the cost of suitable air pump (or powerhead) to run them  :Frog Smile:  .

----------


## babaleuska

I want to thank all of you for your advice and help. I am going to seriously look into using one of the tanks in the basement to set up a better system for my frogs. Instead of cleaning the tanks every ten days or so, would I be better doing a one half or so change of the water in the tanks? I mean removing 1/2 of the water and replacing it with clean treated water?

----------


## Tony

> I want to thank all of you for your advice and help. I am going to seriously look into using one of the tanks in the basement to set up a better system for my frogs. Instead of cleaning the tanks every ten days or so, would I be better doing a one half or so change of the water in the tanks? I mean removing 1/2 of the water and replacing it with clean treated water?


You are correct, partial changes regularly is the way to go.

----------


## Carlos

A good read for you:  Silurana Clawed Frogs | Details | Articles | TFH Magazine®  :Frog Smile:  .

----------


## reptileszz

> I really like the AquaClear hang-on-back filters. They are pretty affordable and do a great job. I also like the tetra whisper in-tank filters. I have one of each on my 40gal tank (an aquaclear 70 and a whisper 20 or 40, can't remember). Petmountain.com has good deals on both. Check out amazon too, I've gotten filters up to 50% on these sites.


Hi there, I dont have anything to contribute but I do have a question. With the hang on back filters how do you "lock it down" so no one gets out?

Thank you,
Carole

----------


## SwimminSteve

If you have a glass lid it should have a plastic strip on the back to allow for filter adjustments. I cut a section out to fit my filter in. Then I used clear packing tape to cover large opening above the output (waterfall). I've had a frog escape into the filter so tape is a must. You wouldn't even see it so it works out nicely. ./

----------


## babaleuska

I have put the injured frog into a small (1 gallon) tank. How high should I keep the water? How do you hand feed a frog?

----------


## Tony

> If you have a glass lid it should have a plastic strip on the back to allow for filter adjustments. I cut a section out to fit my filter in. Then I used clear packing tape to cover large opening above the output (waterfall). I've had a frog escape into the filter so tape is a must. You wouldn't even see it so it works out nicely. ./


I'm even more primitive than that. I use folded up "fish towels" over the gaps in my lids. lol

----------


## Tony

> I have put the injured frog into a small (1 gallon) tank. How high should I keep the water? How do you hand feed a frog?


I would only go with about 4" of water. The volume should be low enough that if the frog can eat on it's own still it will find the food very easily.
If you have to hand feed you basically put the food right in front of their face until they take it. I am not sure you can force feed them so if it will not eat it is done for.

----------


## babaleuska

Just as an update, the frog is actually doing better! I am looking into setting the other frogs up in a larger tank together and I should have that set up soon. I will be looking for lots of advice.

----------


## Michael

> Just as an update, the frog is actually doing better! I am looking into setting the other frogs up in a larger tank together and I should have that set up soon. I will be looking for lots of advice.


This is great news. Is the leg healing and is he on a better diet now and gaining muscle/weight?

Post some pics of his recovery always nice to see a frog recover.

----------


## Carlos

> Just as an update, the frog is actually doing better! I am looking into setting the other frogs up in a larger tank together and I should have that set up soon. I will be looking for lots of advice.


Congrats and good luck  :Frog Smile:  !

----------

